# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  دنيـــا~!!

## Hussain.T

السلآأإم عليكم,,

أعود هنــا .. حاملا معي صورهـ ربما تحكي شيء من المآضي..

أتمنى أن تعجبكم..




*ملاحظه..هذي الصورهـ ملتقطه والسيآرهـ تمشي بس لأني كنت مزيد على سرعة الشتر..^_^

تحيآتو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ما شاء الله 
ابداع يا ولد اختي
من تقدم لتقدم 
موهبه التصوير موهبه حلوه مره*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 

*عجبتني اللقطه وااااايد ..*

*تسلم اناملك أخوي* 
*عدسه لا عدمنا جديدها* 
*تحياتي..*

----------


## Hussain.T

^_^

يسلموو والله خآله..
آسعدني وجودكـ بمتصفحي..
بالتوفيق

----------


## Hussain.T

:)

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..

من ذوقك الحلو خيه..

الله يسلمك ويحفظك من كل سوء..

وشكرآ ع المرور الحلو..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*
*صوره حلووة ومتقنه ..*
*فيها من عبق المآآاضي وجمآل الحاظر..*
*تسلم يمناك اخوي شبل..*
*ربي يعطيك العاآآفيه..*
*بانتظاآر جديد عدستك..*
*تحياااآآتي..*

----------


## مضراوي

لقطة جميلة ..

تسلم ايديك اخوي شبل ..

يعطيك العافيه ,,

تحياتي ,,

----------


## Hussain.T

> *وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..*
> *صوره حلووة ومتقنه ..*
> *فيها من عبق المآآاضي وجمآل الحاظر..*
> *تسلم يمناك اخوي شبل..*
> *ربي يعطيك العاآآفيه..*
> *بانتظاآر جديد عدستك..*
> *تحياااآآتي..*



 :bigsmile: 

الله يسلمك ويعآفيك اختي..

ان شآء الله في القريب العآجل.. :amuse: 

لآأإعدمنا هالخرآبيش الحلوهـ  :toung:

----------


## Hussain.T

> لقطة جميلة ..
> 
> تسلم ايديك اخوي شبل ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه ,,
> 
> تحياتي ,,



أإهليـــن خويا~!

: )

الأجمل وجودك عزيزي..

الله يعآفيك ويسلمك من كل الأسوآء..

سعيد جدا لحضوركـ..

----------

